# buying/renting co2 tank



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, 
Just curious on what you suggest in regards to getting a co2 tank. 
1- Would it be better/cheaper to buy one or rent one out from a local welding shop?
I understand that some places do the swap, so its pointless to buy a new shiny tank, but still which would be the "cheaper" way of getting one?

2- How does the renting process work? Do you just put down a certain amount as a deposit, take the tank use it for as long as you would like and when/if you are done completely, you can return it and get the full deposit back??
Whats the avrg price for a deposit on say a 10lb tank??

3- Also Ive heard that with the welding shops/compressed gas distributors/fire extinguisher places, you can swap say an oxygen/acetylene or any other gas tank for a co2 tank. Did anyone actually do this? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I have 4 CO2 tanks. 2 are 5# and 2 are 20#.

The two 5# tanks were purchased from my local welding supply store. When they are empty, I just swap them out for a filled one.

I could of rented/leased these two 5# tanks from the same place, but it was more expensive that way in the long run. I don't remember the specifics anymore. I'm sorry, but my memory gland is not working as well as it use to.:smile: 

The 5# tanks that I have purchased this way don't cause me to have to pay for the testing every 5 years. The local welding supply company takes care of this for me. It is included in the original purchase price. This company uses industrial grade CO2 and to get them swapped out costs $19 each.

The two 20# tanks that I have were purchased from eBay. I have to pay $17 to get them filled up with food grade CO2 from another company. I have to get them inspected every 5 years which cost about ~ $35, I believe.

You should shop around for the best deals in your area before you decide which way to go. The prices can vary quite a bit.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I have three 10LBers for my tanks and one 5LBer as a spare. I purchased them from Beverage Factory

They are on sale today.

I checked into getting a swap plan at a couple of my LFS and they were either expensive or frequently out of tanks. So I decided to buy my own. It cost approx $15 to fill a 10LB tank.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Bk828 said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> Just curious on what you suggest in regards to getting a co2 tank.
> 1- Would it be better/cheaper to buy one or rent one out from a local welding shop?
> I understand that some places do the swap, so its pointless to buy a new shiny tank, but still which would be the "cheaper" way of getting one?
> ...


I see you're from Brooklyn and going to assume that it's NYC. I did some research a while back that might be helpful to you. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/new-york/64531-co2-staten-island-15-miles.html

I opted to purchase my #20 tank only because I found someone who would do on site refills. Most places in NYC do exchanges. There's no sense in spending good money on a new tank just to give it away to someone else in an exchange. I think there's a city ordinance regarding the housing of large quantities of gas within the city limits or they make it really difficult to maintain one.

I'm lucky enough to be close to NJ and do all my refills there. I don't even swap out my BBQ tanks. 

I just happened to be in the office when the fire extinguisher inspector was there. I asked if his company refilled customer owned Co2 tanks and he said they did. They're located somewhere in Brooklyn. I'll PM you with it. You can call and verify whether they do or not. As of now the NJ dealer works for me.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys thanks for the info 
And lnb thanks for the list. 

Ill try recalling those places you gave me and also a few other places since theres a few welding/fire extinguisher shops here in brooklyn.

I got a confirmation on another board that someone was able to swap a different tank (helium) for a co2 tank and just pay for the gas fill. Anyone else here have gone through that???


Also how long would a 5lb tank last on a 55g if its ran at 2-3bps??

Thanks again


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Bk828 said:


> Guys thanks for the info
> And lnb thanks for the list.
> 
> Ill try recalling those places you gave me and also a few other places since theres a few welding/fire extinguisher shops here in brooklyn.
> ...


Oh, BTW can't get the name and tele # for you til Monday.

I am totally embarrassed to admit this but my tank and regulator is sitting in my livingroom not even hooked up yet. Sergio from Sumo said that his #10 runs about 6 months on a 65g. I don't know how many bps he's using though.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

lnb said:


> Oh, BTW can't get the name and tele # for you til Monday.
> 
> * I am totally embarrassed to admit this but my tank and regulator is sitting in my livingroom not even hooked up yet*. Sergio from Sumo said that his #10 runs about 6 months on a 65g. I don't know how many bps he's using though.


lol you better not let me find out where you live :icon_twis the setup will be gone in seconds.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

lnb said:


> Sergio from Sumo said that his #10 runs about 6 months on a 65g. I don't know how many bps he's using though.


2.5 bps according to an email I got from him a week or so ago. I was only getting 3 months out of a 10 lb tank on a 5o gallon and asked him if that sounded normal. I have to run a really high bubble count due to having hard water. He thought based on his bubble count and 6 month turnover that 3 months for me sounded about right.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Captain_bu thats good to know. I have very soft water here so guessing the gas would last longer, but probably best for me to look into getting a bigger tank. That way i have one less thing to worry about. 

I spoke to my dad and hes willing to give up one of his 60cu ft(20lb) acetylene tanks if one of the places is willing to do a swap for a co2 tank. The prices on these tanks are about the same so hope they dont make it a problem. He actually also suggested that i should check out www.Libertygases.com since thats where he gets his tanks filled.. 
Since its already too late to call and im not in a rush to get the tank yet, I sent them an email asking about the tank swap and prices on filling. Hope to get some good news.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Since your dad is an established customer maybe he should ask them. Even if they usually don't they might reconsider since he has a history of doing business with them.

They're second on my list.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Managed to call libertygases today and nothing good. First he tried to explain to me that the tanks take different gases, I told him that i am aware of that and didnt ask him to fill my tank with co2 lol.. In the end he said he wouldnt trade my tank for a co2 tank.
Then he offered to let me rent out a tank and have me put down a deposit.. so I asked how much it would cost, he gave me a very nice quote for a 20lb tank.
$20 to fill + $200 for a tank
Looks like i will have to call up a few other places.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

RE: About finding a CO2 tank supplier locally. 
Been there, done that, recently. Make two more sets of calls. Tell them you are shopping and ask if they have time to talk to you. Wholesalers and retail to the trade dealers get lots of idiots calling about "bulk discount" pricing for purchasing of one batch of what ever. I used to wholesale and had an ad in the yellow pages. Argggggggggh! 

One call or set of calls to the nearest commercial fire extinguisher company. Every commercial extinguisher company refills CO2 tanks. They are used for class B & C fire suppression. Ask if they refill CO2 cylinders for beverage use. For aluminum tank refills you may have to leave it for a day or two. The home brewers in my area all get refills at one of two extinguisher companies. 10#s was $13.00 a year ago. 

The second call or calls should be to beverage distributors. By choice, go for the one(s) that distribute beer. Ask about CO2 cylinders or cylinders and regulators for home brew kegging. If they sell regulators - they generally service them too. That's a plus for those of us in urban areas. 

Purchase your solenoid and needle valve & adapters if needed from one of the supporters of this site.


----------

